# A Bit More Progress On The Shop ...



## FOMOGO (Jul 27, 2016)

Have had two helpers to do the heavy lifting on the sheet rock while I cut and measure, so have made some pretty good headway in the last week or so. Got about half of the electrical run, 125 amp sub panel off the 200 amp main for the machines, phase converter, and welding equipment. Insulation/vapor barrier is done in the original half of the building, with the exception of the area around the main panel. Still have more wire to pull there. The place is a total mess, but slowly coming together. Cheers, Mike


----------



## mikey (Jul 28, 2016)

Coming along nicely, Mike. It's going to be a really nice shop!


----------



## wrat (Jul 28, 2016)

I see you have a stereo set up.  Okay, check.
But i'm having trouble figuring out where the refrigerator is gonna go, exactly.
I mean, first things first, right?
After that, the rest will probably fall into place nicely.

Wrat


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 28, 2016)

Actually, the fridge is behind the bales of insulation.  Mike


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Aug 25, 2016)

looking good!  Cant wait to see more progress, I love to see what people build for themselves.


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 27, 2016)

Well, the sheet-rock is all hung with the exception of the bottoms of the loft areas still to be built. In total right around 7000 sf, and I can't say I'll be sorry to say it's over. All of the vapor barrier and  insulation is in the walls and ceilings, and I've run several thousand feet of wire. Back outside this coming week to finish up siding and trim while the sheet-rock finishers come back and finish inside. My back is getting a little better every week and hopefully in another month or so I'll be pain free and back to normal, or as close as I'll get to it. Hoping to get some heat in soon also. Cheers, Mike


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 28, 2016)

Looks good!

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## uncle harry (Aug 28, 2016)

FOMOGO said:


> Well, the sheet-rock is all hung with the exception of the bottoms of the loft areas still to be built. In total right around 7000 sf, and I can't say I'll be sorry to say it's over. All of the vapor barrier and  insulation is in the walls and ceilings, and I've run several thousand feet of wire. Back outside this coming week to finish up siding and trim while the sheet-rock finishers come back and finish inside. My back is getting a little better every week and hopefully in another month or so I'll be pain free and back to normal, or as close as I'll get to it. Hoping to get some heat in soon also. Cheers, Mike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee Mike, this almost makes me want to expand into the rest of my pole shed.  *Almost* is the operative word though.  Most impressive !


----------



## kvt (Aug 28, 2016)

Mike that is looking real nice. I need one like that in my back yard.   More room for toys.   and yea you will need some heat shortly.


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 12, 2016)

Been working on the Barn. Added a covered deck off the bar area over the last two weeks. Won't start on the railings until next spring, but I have some ideas on some special metal work for them. About one week left to work on it, and I'm going to try and finish up the remaining fascia and soffet work. All the sheet rock finishing is done, and finished all the siding and trim on the back side. Got rid of my help about a month ago, and while they were ok, and necessary while my back was healing up, it is so much nicer working on my own. I guess I'm just getting old and grumpy, but it is so nice not having to deal with other peoples constant drama. Leaving for PR on the 23rd and won't be back until the end of April.  I planned on being finished and moved in by now, but considering life's little setbacks, over all I'm pretty happy with the progress. Cheers, Mike


----------



## wrat (Nov 12, 2016)

Why in the world would you wanna go to PR over the winter when you have a perfectly good barn to winter in?


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 12, 2016)

wrat said:


> Why in the world would you wanna go to PR over the winter when you have a perfectly good barn to winter in?



 Actually this may be the last year for PR. We've been going for 16yrs now, and I think we will put the house up for sale this year. Time to try something new, and as you noted, spend some more time in the shop.  Mike


----------



## uncle harry (Nov 12, 2016)

FOMOGO said:


> Been working on the Barn. Added a covered deck off the bar area over the last two weeks. Won't start on the railings until next spring, but I have some ideas on some special metal work for them. About one week left to work on it, and I'm going to try and finish up the remaining fascia and soffet work. All the sheet rock finishing is done, and finished all the siding and trim on the back side. Got rid of my help about a month ago, and while they were ok, and necessary while my back was healing up, it is so much nicer working on my own. I guess I'm just getting old and grumpy, but it is so nice not having to deal with other peoples constant drama. Leaving for PR on the 23rd and won't be back until the end of April.  I planned on being finished and moved in by now, but considering life's little setbacks, over all I'm pretty happy with the progress. Cheers, Mike
> 
> View attachment 139264
> View attachment 139265
> ...





FOMOGO said:


> Been working on the Barn. Added a covered deck off the bar area over the last two weeks. Won't start on the railings until next spring, but I have some ideas on some special metal work for them. About one week left to work on it, and I'm going to try and finish up the remaining fascia and soffet work. All the sheet rock finishing is done, and finished all the siding and trim on the back side. Got rid of my help about a month ago, and while they were ok, and necessary while my back was healing up, it is so much nicer working on my own. I guess I'm just getting old and grumpy, but it is so nice not having to deal with other peoples constant drama. Leaving for PR on the 23rd and won't be back until the end of April.  I planned on being finished and moved in by now, but considering life's little setbacks, over all I'm pretty happy with the progress. Cheers, Mike
> 
> View attachment 139264
> View attachment 139265
> ...




NICE   . .  .   .    .     .      . This time, try to stay off those nasty ladders. Cheers


----------



## kvt (Nov 12, 2016)

Definitely looking nice,   glad you are doing better now, and to bad you did not get it finished and put into use.  Have some fun over the winter.


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 12, 2016)

uncle harry said:


> NICE . . . . . . . This time, try to stay off those nasty ladders. Cheers



 I'm trying keep my eye's open and move a little more carefully. Even the thick ones like me learn eventually. Have a great Thanksgiving Harry. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Firestopper (Nov 13, 2016)

looking great Mike.


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks Ken, and I'm going to slow down a little for the winter,  have a fair amount to do to get the house ready to sell. Probably be cutting back from 50hr weeks to around 30. I realize My work schedule is pretty much self inflicted, but old habits die hard, and I have a few major things left to do, that I need to get done before I'm to old to do them. You have a great winter yourself.


 Thanks Paco. How did the surgery go? Well I hope.   Cheers, Mike


----------

